# Chandelier over tub



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Customer requested to have a small hanging light over a tub (no shower) in place of an existing recess can. I looked in 410.10 D and told her that it's not permitted within 8' of the rim of the tub. I then hear " well, there's others in the condo with it". Am I missing something? The code didn't even give an exception for a GFCI. 


Sent from my house using 2 cans and a string!


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

> (D) Bathtub and Shower Areas. No parts of cordconnected
> luminaires, chain-, cable-, or cord-suspended luminaires,
> lighting track, pendants, or ceiling-suspended
> (paddle) fans shall be located within a zone measured
> ...


You mean this?


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

aftershockews said:


> You mean this?



Yes


Sent from my house using 2 cans and a string!


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Not legal, but I see it a lot. Not that I've ever done it :whistling2:


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Just seems that if there's not an exception for it, (GFCI) it could be a dangerous install. 


Sent from my house using 2 cans and a string!


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Yep ! installed a covered junction box, and the fireman owner, installed a fixture one time.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

It is not allowed unless you can maintain the 8' clearance. The others may have done it without a permit or the inspector is overlooking it.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm sure there was no permit


Sent from my house using 2 cans and a string!


----------



## metalpats (Apr 11, 2011)

what is the height of the celling ?


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

9' from floor


Sent from my house using 2 cans and a string!


----------



## Cincycaddy (Sep 18, 2014)

Service Call said:


> 9' from floor
> 
> 
> Sent from my house using 2 cans and a string!


Is there room to recess her tub?


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

Chandelier over the TUB ! 

Make sure you tell them not to change bulbs while standing the water !

Actually , this beats all . I knew of a Antique Chandelier from France that used the cast frame as the Neutral . Just one wire going to each bulb and fixture metal for return .



Pete


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Cincycaddy said:


> Is there room to recess her tub?



Just to the unit below her. 


Sent from my house using 2 cans and a string!


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

pete87 said:


> Chandelier over the TUB !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hopefully that's not what she's getting. 

I just wanted to check if I'm missing something before I refuse the job and she gets a side jobber to put it in. 


Sent from my house using 2 cans and a string!


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Why anyone would anyone want a chandelier over a tub ?

~CS~


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> Why anyone would anyone want a chandelier over a tub ?
> 
> ~CS~


The lonely housewife might want one hung over the tub.:whistling2:


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Fancy condo, fancy furnishings. 


Sent from my house using 2 cans and a string!


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> Why anyone would anyone want a chandelier over a tub ?
> 
> ~CS~


It's pretty, and makes the bath elegant!


----------



## Knauer (Jun 6, 2011)

We run into this all the time with one of our custom builders. We will set a junction box with a cap, and make sure we have email verification with builder customer and inspector saying we cannot install a fixture due to 410.10.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> Why anyone would anyone want a chandelier over a tub ? ~CS~


She probably saw it on Pintrest. Why else?


----------



## JDJ (Aug 9, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> Why anyone would anyone want a chandelier over a tub ?
> 
> ~CS~


To prove Darwin right?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Some folks just have more $$$ than brains.....~CS~:laughing:


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> Some folks just have more $$$ than brains.....~CS~:laughing:


Until they get the invoice, then all of a sudden they are flat broke.


----------



## reddog552 (Oct 11, 2007)

*I did this*

Chandelers are GFCI protected.This is my own house. WHY the Old Lady wanted it. I wont change bulbs standing in water.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

If there is a nine foot ceiling ?
And code requires 8 foot clearance ?
Then you have exactly one foot to hang your light !

But if it is a metal light ?
Make sure it is solidly earthed
And GFCI protected.

Even better idea
Use 12v led bulbs or CFL's
Run only isolated low voltage to light


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Do it in LoVo LED lights with a remote Xformer? How about fiber optic? How much is she willing to pay?


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

dmxtothemax said:


> If there is a nine foot ceiling ?
> And code requires 8 foot clearance ?
> Then you have exactly one foot to hang your light !
> 
> ...



The code requires 8' above the "rim". Already told it's not compliant, so she's going to put it in the center of the bathroom. The bathroom is a good size. 


Sent from my house using 2 cans and a string!


----------



## Stryder89 (Dec 9, 2010)

*Please tell me this is a joke photo*



five.five-six said:


>


Please tell me this is a joke. Not really "hot"!


----------



## Stryder89 (Dec 9, 2010)

*Because the neighbors have one.*



chicken steve said:


> Why anyone would anyone want a chandelier over a tub ?
> 
> ~CS~


Because the neighbors have one, says right in the OP.:laughing:
(I then hear " well, there's others in the condo with it".)
About five years ago I was asked to do the same thing. I said no and put in a surface mount fixture. Took pics for my coverage. I have visited the house since and there was a chandelier installed. Knowing the "workmanship" what I saw from other projects at the place, I wonder how long till and accident.:whistling2:

The little birdie says cheep, cheep, cheap...)


----------



## fargowires (Aug 26, 2010)

One AHJ almost had a heart attack when I tried it once, even GFCI. Moved it 3 feet away, still looks awesome. Not my cup of tea, though


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> Why anyone would anyone want a chandelier over a tub ?
> 
> ~CS~


Because the neighbor has one.


----------



## metalpats (Apr 11, 2011)

Stryder89 said:


> Please tell me this is a joke. Not really "hot"!


you might be surpised at whatever might work submerged, . 480 hat a video of an hair drier submerged and plugged in a gfci, it was still heating and blowing,

I've tried the same with a car buffer and an angle grinder in a salt water pail, gfci never popped


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

metalpats said:


> you might be surpised at whatever might work submerged, . 480 hat a video of an hair drier submerged and plugged in a gfci, it was still heating and blowing,
> 
> I've tried the same with a car buffer and an angle grinder in a salt water pail, gfci never popped


None of these usually are grounded; they're usually just double insulated, so there would be no current leakage to ground and no tripping GFCI.

And even if the water it was in was grounded, if the hot and neutral in the appliance are close enough together, the majority of the current may still go through neutral, not ground, and there may not be enough leakage to trip a GFCI.


----------

